

The Impact of Copyright Policy Changes on Venture Capital Investment [pdf] - brownbat
http://www.analysisgroup.com/uploadedFiles/Publishing/Articles/Lerner_Fall2011_Copyright_Policy_VC_Investments.pdf

======
Animats
The argument here is that the _Cablevision_ decision, which allowed cable
companies to offer centrally hosted pseudo "digital video recorders" as a
service, resulted in about a $1 bn boost to "cloud computing" startups. The
analysis, though, is mostly based on cloud computing startup performance prior
to 2008 vs. after 2008. The big recession and declining disk prices probably
had a bigger effect.

All _Cablevision_ does for "cloud computing" companies is to give them some
legal protection against lawsuits against them when users store copyrighted
material on a cloud service. Not much protection; it didn't save Aereo or
Megaupload. Dropbox now checks for files which duplicate known copyrighted
content. _Cablevision_ is totally irrelevant if you're storing your own data.

